# Best Interior/Dash cleaner



## potter88 (Apr 12, 2014)

I usually use Poorboys Natural Look Dressing (smells awesome) but was wondering if anybody recommends any other products that are better than this? I see a lot of people use AF revive


----------



## mfernott (Apr 21, 2014)

I swear by AutoGlym Vinyl & Rubber Care, use it all over my interior/dash

Gives a lovely rich colour but with a nice matte finish, and the effects seem to last for ages.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Poorboys has remained a very popular dressing for many years, it is not however a good cleaner; very few dressings are. Use an APC to get everything nice and clean and whatever dressing you choose will look give a better finish.

My favourite for the last few years is the Gtech C6 Matte, tad less gloss than the Poorboys but much more durable


----------



## realist (May 11, 2011)

Autosmart finish for me


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

Steam cleaner for me, no other purchase I've ever made has been so valuable! Its only a cheap 1 but does 1 hell of a job, saves you loads of money in the long run and also gives a natural matt look to everything....can also be used on leather, upholstry, under the bonnet, on the door shut, wheels..... the list goes on and on!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

AF spitz amazes everytime


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Clean with an APC, dress with Espuma Dasheen :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum opti clean works perfectly


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

I've recently been using Mainz Carcare's Cherish,much the same matte finish as PB Natural/AB Pink Sheen etc with a nice strawberry(?) scent :thumb:

Mike


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Yet another 2 for consideration
Werkstat Satin Prot gives a satin factory finish and 303 aerospace good for engine bay as well


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Best cleaner by far is 1z deep plastic cleaner imo, I like pb natural as a dressing too


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Af spritz or Lucas oil slick mist


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Ive recently been using a apc then dressed with 303. so far so good,


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

Give everything a good clean with an all purpose cleaner then apply your interior trim dressing.


----------



## Mr Shoelaces (Dec 27, 2007)

Espuma G202 and Espuma Dasheen


----------



## Dode (Jun 13, 2013)

Blackmondie said:


> AF spitz amazes everytime


+1 for me


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

For light cleaning and protection Einszett ****pit Premium remains my first choice although AF Spritz is a reasonable alternative.
For really serious cleaning of interior plastics and vinyl Einszett Plastic Deep Cleaner is my preference but be careful around some dash lettering as it can attack the paint, powerful stuff.


----------

